# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment > Over the edge >  The SBAi Shill challenge

## Neils

if a bunch of kids can get a paper into the Royal Journal, can we?

Is there an experiment that we can conduct, given our locations, bees and willingness to partake that is of relevance?

----------


## AlexJ

> if a bunch of kids can get a paper into the Royal Journal, can we?
> 
> Is there an experiment that we can conduct, given our locations, bees and willingness to partake that is of relevance?


What do you mean by Shill Challenge?

----------


## drumgerry

It's a reference to the ludicrous accustion by Doris/Stromnessbees that members of this forum are shills in the pay of pesticide companies.  I think Nellie is being light hearted  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neils

I was, but I'm starting to wonder whether it's such a daft idea...

----------


## Neils

Snipped.

----------


## beeanne

Really? A whole thread where the title is there to tease/"get at" one particular forum member...? 

Either the debate is one you want to have with Doris, (in which case PM her), or it's a genearl debate, in which case rethink the title.

----------


## Neils

Fair enough and point taken.

----------


## drumgerry

I don't think it's a tease/get at Doris thread at all.  The term "shill" was used in a derogatory/verging on defamatory manner.  Fair enough to make reference to it Nellie.  Either use it in a humorous way as here or take it in deadly seriousness and get the lawyers involved.

----------


## Neils

It was a misguided post so I've removed it and chucked this in the over the edge where it probably belongs.

----------

